# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Österreichischer/Tiroler Foto unter letzen 32 bei Photo of the year-jeder Klick zählt

## lister_yu

Hi,

wie im Titel bereits geschrieben, hat es dieses Jahr ein Foto

www.pinkbike.com/photo/10247618/

von 

Hannes Sautner 
www.shootandstyle.com

unter die letzten 32 beim Photo of the year 2013 auf Pinkbike geschafft.

Votes/Klicks/Support ist unter folgendem Link möglich

www.pinkbike.com/news/2013-Bi...-the-Year.html


Danke an alle die sich dafür Zeit nehmen!  :Smile:

----------

